# Enviar datos RS232 por USB



## andrea1708 (May 17, 2012)

Hola a todos! quisiera saber si me pueden sacar de la confusión que tengo. Estoy trabajando con un Arduino y estoy estableciendo una comunicación serial entre él y la computadora. Como saben, el arduino se comunica a través de un cable USB-USB Tipo B. Aunque este utilizando un cable USB, el protocolo de comunicación sigue siendo el RS232? Creo que hay un chip, el Atmel Mega16U2, que hace la conversion de lo que viene del puerto USB a RS232 pero no estoy segura de eso y no se com funciona exactamente. 

Alguien sabe si estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias!


----------



## carloslagodetoz (May 17, 2012)

si ahy convertores de usb a rs232 
yo lo uso 
el problema que tengo que se pierde la comunicacion mucho
lo en realidad quiero hacer es comunicar excel con hyperteminal


----------



## kuropatula (May 17, 2012)

Hola Andrea,
Los conversores de USB a 232 emulan un puerto serial 232 a través de USB. Hay varios protocolos en USB, entre ellos, Bulk para transferencia de datos, HID para los mouse y teclados y CDC que emula un puerto serial.

Lo que hace la PC es, cuando detecta una conexión al USB (por medio de un pull up) reconoce el dispositivo como un puerto COM serial, y se puede iniciar una transferencia de datos seriales.

Espero haberte ayudado, sino preguntá.

Saludos!


----------



## Inteled (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola,

Si usas un conversor de USB a RS232 será como trabajar con un puerto serie
normal y corriente (ver el numero de puerto que Windows asignará al conversor 
en Panel de Control->Sistema->Hardware->Administrador de Dispositivos)
aunque yo he utilizado varias marcas y con he tenido problemas con alguno.

Saludos

*www.políticasdelforo.com*http://www.inteled.info

*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​http://www.inteled.info


----------

